# Software Pantech



## n-e-o (May 22, 2006)

Hola necesito si alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir el software y el cable para el celular el Pantech, ese el que es el mas delgado, plateado que viene con cámara , gracias , no se dónde lo puedo conseguir, y espero que me ayuden.


----------



## Rafale (Ago 8, 2006)

Deberías ser mas especifico en cuanto al soft del Pantech, yo tengo el programa y los drivers USB del Pantech pg-1410, el esquema del cable USB tengo que pasarlo en limpio, saludos


----------



## Glorytus (Jul 11, 2007)

Que tal !  Necesito un favor , mi viejo tiene el Pantech pg1410 y necesita el driver y el programa necesario para poder bajar lo que tiene guardado en el teléfono , pero la verdad es que no lo puedo conseguir por ningún lado........podrían decirme donde lo puedo encontrar ?  Desde ya mil gracias al que me de ésta información , bye , saludos!!!


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola, yo tengo el Pantech PG1410 y el cable. El software PCSync lo bajé de la página de pantech, pero el asunto es que cuando lo ejecuto no encuentra el teléfono, tira error de conexión. El driver del cable lo bajé de varias páginas diferentes pero es siempre lo mismo. No creo que el celular esté mal, o si?
¿Alguna idea?

Gracias


----------



## Maritto (Jul 11, 2007)

Mira, amigos míos tienen ese Pantech y no han tenido problema alguno con bajar las fotos, sonidos, etc.  , si es por la conexión, parece no existir ningún problema común, fijate por ahí si es el cable, sabe ser en la mayoría de los casos, el mayor problema ! Suerte con eso! Aguante la tecnológica ! Aguante electrónica !


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 30, 2007)

Hola. Tengo el Pantech PG1410 con el cable y todo.
En una PC con Windows 98 y otra con Windows 2000 y funciona todo perfecto, pero en esta con Win XP no me detecta el teléfono, dice error de conexión.
Me dijeron que el driver que estaba usando era compatible con XP pero yo tengo mis dudas, ya que no encuentro otra posible causa de error. El cable funcuina, el teléfono también, los puertos USB ni hablar. No sé que hacer.
¿Alguien sabe cual es el driver para Windows XP?


----------



## nellykch (Ene 8, 2021)

Buen día, tengo un muy antiguo celular Pantech PG1410, nunca le saqué las fotografías y apenas lo encontré y quiero sacar las fotos, por todo el tiempo que ha pasado me es muy difícil encontrar los drives y no se si alguien aun tenga algo de información ya que ya ha pasado mucho tiempo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 8, 2021)

Sistema operativo que dispones, o podrias disponer?
Tienes el cable?
Tienes el software del telefono?
Basicamente es un conversor USB<>serie.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 9, 2021)

Google Es tu amigo... 
Descargar driver de Pantech ZPIGA PG1410 (Windows 98SE PcSync - 09/02/2005) - Solo Drivers
De todas Maneras en la época que vivimos debería tener Win 10.. y tendría que funcionar... si no existe el modo compatibilidad...de ultima instala una maquina virtual , carga el sistema operativo que te pida...si en verdad quieres recuperar las fotos, un poco de esfuerzo no hace mal de vez en cuando..


----------

